# PC Gen datasets for EN World stuff???



## iwarrior-poet (Oct 4, 2005)

I LOVE the "Secrets of Theurgy" .pdf that I bought awhile ago. I love it sooo much that I want to be able to use it for one of my PC's. However I use PCGen to keep track of my PC's (makes things a lot easier/more fun for me), and I just found out EN Publishing has not given permission for the folks at PCGen or CMP to use EN Publishing material:
What's up?


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Oct 7, 2005)

Self righteous *Bump*


----------



## HellHound (Oct 18, 2005)

We just finished discussions with PCGen about this very subject.

All stations are now "Go", with these datasets on the horizon.

That said, I'm glad you liked my mini-opus, Secrets of Theurgy.

---

As to why we hadn't given permission before, that dates back to a very vocal argument between some of the PCGen people and myself several years ago.


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Oct 18, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> We just finished discussions with PCGen about this very subject.
> 
> All stations are now "Go", with these datasets on the horizon.
> 
> ...



Yeeeeee Haaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 18, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> That said, I'm glad you liked my mini-opus, Secrets of Theurgy.



Yeah, I also liked Secrets of Theurgy. In fact, that set is now done and under senior data monkey review now.


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Oct 18, 2005)

Coooool. Is that going to be a PCGen or CMP dataset? (i.e. if I am using CMP Core Rules, will it be compatible?) I may be demonstrating my lack of tech prowess with that question.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 18, 2005)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> Coooool. Is that going to be a PCGen or CMP dataset? (i.e. if I am using CMP Core Rules, will it be compatible?) I may be demonstrating my lack of tech prowess with that question.



Its set to work with the datasets that ship with PCGen, not with CMP's sets.


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Oct 18, 2005)

Aaah crud. Would it be difficult/impossible to tinker with it so that I could use it with CMP datasets? Could I just copy the file and drop it somewhere?


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's continue this over on the CMP Boards. At: http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=11428
Thanks M. Jason Parent for getting this squared away.


----------

